# zadek/prdel



## questin

Hi!
Are _zadek_ or _prdel_ unpolite words?
I'm looking for a non medical way to say it but not a bad word...


----------



## jazyk

Impolite is a better word.

I vote for _zadek_.


----------



## winpoj

I'd say that "hýždě" is the standard formal name for that part of the body; it is not necessarily medical.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe we could say that zadek is similar to trasero, prdel to culo and hýždě to nalga.


----------



## Crathva

winpoj said:


> I'd say that "hýždě" is the standard formal name for that part of the body; it is not necessarily medical.



That's a very bizarre term to drop in casual conversation. It's entirely confined to medical jargon (if that). I quote directly from the first line of the relevant Wiki article: "v běžné hovorové mluvě se používají spíše termíny zadek a prdel" (_in common speech, 'zadek' and 'prdel' are usually used_). I would recommend against it.

'Prdel' sounds a bit more crass than 'Zadek'. 'Prdel' will get you disapproving looks in conservative settings. 'Zadek' is somewhere on the boundary of normal and casual. You probably wouldn't use it in literary Czech, but it would go completely unremarked upon in almost any spoken context. To use English analogies, 'prdel' would correspond roughly to 'butt', and 'zadek' to 'bottom'.


----------



## evice-palice

To make this complete, in Czech, there is no more vulgar word for that part of body than *prdel*. So that prdel is more like english *ass* or *arse*. Also, prdel is very common swear word as there are many phrases containing it (much more than in English, not just "Kiss my ass").

I find this quite important, don't say prdel unless you are with good friends or being very angry^^
Zadek is okey


----------

